# Endler's



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi I am wondering how much endlers are at: Lucky's, Petsmart and Big Al's. What about Zebra Danios. Thanks alot Justin!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Justin said:


> Hi I am wondering how much endlers are at: Lucky's, Petsmart and Big Al's. What about Zebra Danios. Thanks alot Justin!


Zebra Danios $12/15 @ Luckys (80cents each) or Petsmart $0.79ea
White Cloud Minnows $1.99 @ Luckys or $2.99 @ Petsmart

Check the MARKETPLACE threads here for a community pricing project on Luckys there.


----------

